# Garmin Edge 705 replacement?



## Sometimes (Jun 21, 2009)

Anyone have any idea when a replacement model will be available? Or even if, there's going to be a replacement model any time soon? Recently read a post on MTBR that suggested that a new model would be out soon. Bogus?

I was all set to buy the current model until I read that post. I might still but instead look for one used or refurbished.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

That post was pure speculation. There will probably be a new model sometime or another, but Garmin just released the Edge 500, which has its own unique set of features. I wouldn't hold your breath too much. Edge 705 availability is a bit tight at the moment, but I did find one at a reputable shop recently. I've seen lower prices when more were available, but I guess that's my fault for waiting to buy until now.


----------



## Sometimes (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks for the response.

I guess I'll be buying a new/used Garmin Edge 705 shortly then.


----------



## cwmtb1 (Jan 23, 2007)

*New Garmin Edge products*

Due to be released in the next month or so..

Edge 705 Topo
Edge 605 City Navigator

To be released by the end of the year:
Edge 500

Current Edge 705 Deluxe Bundle on sale here:
http://www.rei.com/product/766260


----------



## Sometimes (Jun 21, 2009)

cwmtb1 said:


> Due to be released in the next month or so..
> 
> Edge 705 Topo
> Edge 605 City Navigator
> ...


Thanks for the response.

And thanks for the link.

After reading some of the reviews at the link I'm having 2nd thoughts about the current 705. The last thing I want is an expensive paperweight. I guess I'll have to do additional research for alternatives & also wait for the new 705 to see if it's fixed any of the deficiencies of the current 705. No wonder there seem to be so many refurbished units available! Oh well ...


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Sometimes said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> And thanks for the link.
> 
> After reading some of the reviews at the link I'm having 2nd thoughts about the current 705. The last thing I want is an expensive paperweight. I guess I'll have to do additional research for alternatives & also wait for the new 705 to see if it's fixed any of the deficiencies of the current 705. No wonder there seem to be so many refurbished units available! Oh well ...


Don't expect there to be a 'new' 705. That is just a new bundle being offered. I just ordered a 705 HR+Cad, and I don't have any second guesses. I can't wait for it to arrive next week. I'll be using gpsfiledepot.com topos on it for basemaps. I'll be using it on the trainer for a few months, but I'll enjoy playing with some of the features. I'll be able to report on it, but from what I'm aware of, firmware updates have addressed a majority of any issues folks have had.


----------



## Sometimes (Jun 21, 2009)

NateHawk said:


> Don't expect there to be a 'new' 705. That is just a new bundle being offered. ... from what I'm aware of, firmware updates have addressed a majority of any issues folks have had.


Oh, ok.

Well then, I'll have to talk myself into buying it again but I'll definitely go the refurbished route just in case.

Thanks.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

cwmtb1 said:


> Due to be released in the next month or so..
> 
> Edge 705 Topo
> Edge 605 City Navigator
> ...


These are nothing new, just a re-packaging of existing products with map products, except the 500 discussed here.

These threads crack me up.   The 305 has been speculated to be replaced for about three years now, and it is still in production and still the same. The 6/705 series added mapping and ANT+ connectivity, the new 500 adds ANT+ connectivity and its uber light weight and aerodynamic design rolleyes: ) are aimed at the road / triathelete market.

As soon as the 305 is truly replaced, I will begin looking for a 705 replacement.  Seems Garmin wants to expand its product line to fill every niche before it upgrades/replaces existing products.

There are other new Garmin GPSs that have not gotten much attention here at all, like the new mapping touch screen Dakota, it even has a bike mount kit.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Seems like raster maps are the next big feature. I imagine Garmin's working on a way to implement those, since Magellan and Delorme can both do it nowadays. MOAGU works, but Garmin's not making money off of it . But, Garmin's probably going to have to develop multiple receivers across product lines for the feature...then they'll have to offer some kind of software product to support the feature. 

I've noticed that while some other companies seem quicker to introduce some tech to the market, Garmin seems to wait and at least try to improve on it. Think expandable memory, 3-axis compass. Seems the first to bring new tech to the market gets plagued by bugs and issues (Touch screens, bike-specific GPS). I'm not a new adopter for this reason specifically. I prefer to wait for the issues to get ironed out.


----------



## bikeguy0 (Aug 5, 2007)

I absolutely love my 705. Use it on road bike with Powertap and ANT+ works great. Mapping is awesome to find new rides (espcially on a trip, etc) and not have to constantly stop and review the map in your pocket. Can find your way back if you get lost. I have not had any problems what so ever. I highly recommend it. Cool thing too is that it uses GPS for speed if you don't have a speed sensor hooked up. I have nothing on my mountain bike other than the mount for the 705.


----------



## jchristopher (Jan 12, 2004)

*Garmin Dakota for cycling?*



slocaus said:


> There are other new Garmin GPSs that have not gotten much attention here at all, like the new mapping touch screen Dakota, it even has a bike mount kit.


I would be very interested in hearing from anyone using a Dakota for cycling.

It is odd, Garmin offers a "Dakota 10 Hike and Bike Bundle" which includes a bike handlebar mount. And yet this very model isn't compatible with the bike-specific accessories like the heart monitor strap and speed/cadence sensor?

The higher-end Dakota 20 IS listed as compatible with the bike add-ons (but isn't offered in the "Bike and Hike bundle")


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

You can use most any GPS on a bike. The question is how big are you willing to tolerate on your handlebars, or are you going to put it in your pack instead? I did my time with a big handheld GPS on the bars...and it got on my nerves. Part of the reason I bought an Edge.

So if you want the higher end model, buy it and the accessories you want. When I bought my Edge 705, I saw 'bike bundles' that included mapping software. Well I have all the software already so the bundle didn't make sense for me...and I didn't buy it.


----------



## Nathan Cloud (Jul 18, 2005)

Not quite the Dakota - but spec-wise very similar: I just got some Lowrance Endura Sierra units. It is both touch screen and "big" button based. I have not really taken it out on a ride (tonight I will though) but it seems to have some promise to it. The menus are pretty easy to get around and do stuff, the touch screen just makes things easy and nice. And, if they actually shipped the high res topo accuterra basemaps on the units like they appeared to promise I might be a little more excited for them. 

The other thing they did is to accept different gps data formats natively. I can plug in the gps to my pc and copy gpx files right onto it. You power up the gps and it reads and imports them. No proprietary software, no proprietary data formats. I liked that.

But I would say to not drop the cash for the Sierra until they get their basemap promises sorted. The Safari or Out and Back might still be worth a look though. 

Otherwise, to touch upon NateHawk and raster basemaps - I have a Triton 500 and having raster 24k topo maps as my basemap is the greatest thing ever for following a track through the woods. Any vector basemaps I have seen thusfar just don't do the trick (though I am waiting to see these accuterra maps). Of course the tritons have all sorts of other issues, but honestly, the raster basemaps make them almost worth it?

Bah. I am done rambling.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Nathan Cloud said:


> Otherwise, to touch upon NateHawk and raster basemaps - I have a Triton 500 and having raster 24k topo maps as my basemap is the greatest thing ever for following a track through the woods. Any vector basemaps I have seen thusfar just don't do the trick (though I am waiting to see these accuterra maps). Of course the tritons have all sorts of other issues, but honestly, the raster basemaps make them almost worth it?
> 
> Bah. I am done rambling.


IMO, raster basemaps are not that important to me. The massive TDS receiver I use in my thesis research can use high-res aerials and all sorts of other raster stuff...and I don't find it THAT much nicer than a good quality vector map. About the only thing I like is seeing where treelines are in the aerials...but I don't find that so useful on the bike (but a high quality vector map can have forest or clearing polygon features to easily illustrate treelines). Sometimes it's nice having an illustration of one of my trap locations adjacent to an abandoned house or something, but that's rare. I use raster data FAR more often in data analysis.

The nice, high res rasters are also great for making wall-size maps of the trail system to distribute to bike shops. I have one at home that's 3ft wide. Great map.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

jchristopher said:


> I would be very interested in hearing from anyone using a Dakota for cycling.
> 
> It is odd, Garmin offers a "Dakota 10 Hike and Bike Bundle" which includes a bike handlebar mount. And yet this very model isn't compatible with the bike-specific accessories like the heart monitor strap and speed/cadence sensor?
> 
> The higher-end Dakota 20 IS listed as compatible with the bike add-ons (but isn't offered in the "Bike and Hike bundle")


Garmin has done this for some time, the Edge 205 does not have cadence or heart rate capability, the Edge 305 does; Edge 605 no cadence or HR, the 
Edge 705 can accept accessories to enable both.


----------



## Charlie Levy (Mar 8, 2010)

I've been thinking about buying a Garmin Edge 705 for a cycle trip through France this summer, but have been holding off to see if a new model comes out first. As far as I'm concerned the earlier I get it the better as I keep on getting lost on training rides. 

But wiggle.co.uk (a site I use a lot, and its full price is the cheapest on line) have a sale and reduced it by £60. The sale ends in 2 hours.

Any thoughts on a - if a new version is likely soon, or b - what time of year Gamin like to release such products? (i.e. just before / after the summer season)???

Much appreciated


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Charlie Levy said:


> I've been thinking about buying a Garmin Edge 705 for a cycle trip through France this summer, but have been holding off to see if a new model comes out first. As far as I'm concerned the earlier I get it the better as I keep on getting lost on training rides.
> 
> But wiggle.co.uk (a site I use a lot, and its full price is the cheapest on line) have a sale and reduced it by £60. The sale ends in 2 hours.
> 
> ...


Not likely, I usually remember seeing new models early in the year, but who knows? I don't track such things consciously.

If you want one, buy it. If you wait too long, there will eventually be a replacement for it...and then a replacement for that one, and so on. Garmin released a new cycle GPS already this year, the Edge 500. They're unlikely to release another one soon.


----------



## Charlie Levy (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank's that is positive. 

Think I'm just finding it hard to part with the cash...


----------



## Biobanker (Jan 30, 2010)

I dont know why you guys who are watching the 605s/705s dont just buy one. In the two years Ive had my 605, it has been AWESOME. 

Traveling to a new city and you're bringing your bike? You can look at all the rides people have uploaded and recommended and find one that works for you. Zip it into your GPS and go riding in a place where you've never been and not get lost. Its one of those things where if you are going to take advantage of what it offers, you cant imagine not having one again.

Theres a ton to be said for not having to worry about where the next turn is, did I miss it, is it up ahead, etc... You can worry about riding and not second guess your directions. It also helps get you out for a change of scenery.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

Biobanker said:


> I dont know why you guys who are watching the 605s/705s dont just buy one. In the two years Ive had my 605, it has been AWESOME.
> 
> Traveling to a new city and you're bringing your bike? You can look at all the rides people have uploaded and recommended and find one that works for you. Zip it into your GPS and go riding in a place where you've never been and not get lost. Its one of those things where if you are going to take advantage of what it offers, you cant imagine not having one again.
> 
> Theres a ton to be said for not having to worry about where the next turn is, did I miss it, is it up ahead, etc... You can worry about riding and not second guess your directions. It also helps get you out for a change of scenery.


^^ totally agreed! Just to explore new trails it was worth it, and I'm not even talking remote, even on known trail networks I explore more.


----------



## IPA Rider (Aug 24, 2008)

*Sea Otter?*

has Garmin intro'd stuff at Sea Otter in the past at all?


----------



## Charlie Levy (Mar 8, 2010)

Sea Otter? Is that likely?


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Charlie Levy said:


> Sea Otter? Is that likely?


No. I doubt bike units are a very big part of Garmin's market. They seem to be trying to come up with little variations in every possible niche they can find, and see where they can actually make money.

If you look at the product introductions, a new bike device comes around every couple years, and I suspect that the Edge 500 is it for now. There will probably be a bunch more small touch screen handhelds and tons more car units in the next couple years; don't try to hold your breath looking for something to replace the 705. :skep:


----------



## Valhalla (Mar 30, 2004)

It looks like the Dakota 20 can fill that niche too for a while. Larger screen, better chip, HRM compatible, and can be used off the bike too. 

I have been contemplating the 705 but also anticipating something to come out shortly after the purchase. I do have a Vista hcx which really doesn't need to be replaced but I would like something a little bike friendly (e.g., slimmer, big screen, and easier controls). I have read a little about the Dakota but there still aren't many field reports.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2009)

That Dakota 20 looks like it would be the logical replacement for the 705. Seems to have a lot of pluses and nothing missing. Priced better too? There must be something I am missing.


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

ataylor said:


> That Dakota 20 looks like it would be the logical replacement for the 705. Seems to have a lot of pluses and nothing missing. Priced better too? There must be something I am missing.


Even though on paper with the numbers it doesn't look that much bigger it really is. It's huge compared to the 705 once you get them mounted on a handlebar. Also, the 705 mount is more secure. I debated on the 705, but went to an REI and tried them both on for size on a demo bike and took the 705.

Lastly, the 705 can be found for about the same price as the Dakota and it comes with the cadence and heartbeat sensors.

-Tom


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2009)

I was thinking about the Dakota at $350 minus 20% at REI minus the $50 rebate. I seems after reading a lot of reviews the screens may be improving still so waiting maybe the best thing.


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

That 20%er doesn't apply to GPS


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2009)

trhoppe said:


> That 20%er doesn't apply to GPS


but wait... I am the owner!!!! :madmax:


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

ataylor said:


> That Dakota 20 looks like it would be the logical replacement for the 705. Seems to have a lot of pluses and nothing missing. Priced better too? There must be something I am missing.


Logical?
How do you get it to work with a power tap hub?
How do you get it to show a virtual partner?
How do you get it to run a course?
How do you load workouts?

It might work fine for you, but it does not offer the same features - you cannot even run a feature comparison at Garmin's site.

It is a great mapping GPS; it is not a fitness GPS.
You are comparing apples to oranges here. For those of us who need a fitness GPS to get the data we want, the Dakota is not a consideration.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2009)

ah, thats what I was missing..


----------



## nolaw (Aug 24, 2009)

I just went to a Best Buy in the Dallas/Fort Worth area today to purchase a 705. They had a display model, but had none in stock. When they checked their inventory system, none of the stores in the DFW area had a 705, and only the store I was at had one on order (and only one). Both the salesman and myself speculated that a new one may be announed soon, as being cleared out of inventory is usually a sign of a new model coming out with other gadgets.


----------



## donmeredith74 (Dec 29, 2006)

Another leading indicator of a new model coming out is a purchase of the current model by me. I just got one today so its replacement should be any week now.  If it does what you want... who cares!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

nolaw said:


> I just went to a Best Buy in the Dallas/Fort Worth area today to purchase a 705. They had a display model, but had none in stock. When they checked their inventory system, none of the stores in the DFW area had a 705, and only the store I was at had one on order (and only one). Both the salesman and myself speculated that a new one may be announed soon, as being cleared out of inventory is usually a sign of a new model coming out with other gadgets.


Rather, I suspect Best Buy doesn't have any inventory because they don't exactly sell very many of them. I haven't seen a single outdoor GPS there...only car models.


----------



## nolaw (Aug 24, 2009)

NateHawk said:


> Rather, I suspect Best Buy doesn't have any inventory because they don't exactly sell very many of them. I haven't seen a single outdoor GPS there...only car models.


Actually, mine has a large selection of GPS devices, including about 6 or 7 outdoor/hiking models from Garmin, Magellan and Lowrance. I was quite impressed with their selection, compared with what they had previously. However, I would think that if they have an item on display for sale, they would have more than one on order, at least. If none are in stock and only one is on order between about15 stores of a major retailer in an area with over seven million people, something may be up. It has been on display for over a month, at least (since I first noticed it there).


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

nolaw said:


> Actually, mine has a large selection of GPS devices, including about 6 or 7 outdoor/hiking models from Garmin, Magellan and Lowrance. I was quite impressed with their selection, compared with what they had previously. However, I would think that if they have an item on display for sale, they would have more than one on order, at least. If none are in stock and only one is on order between about15 stores of a major retailer in an area with over seven million people, something may be up. It has been on display for over a month, at least (since I first noticed it there).


Again, like I said, I've never seen a single outdoor GPS in a Best Buy. It doesn't mean the company as a whole doesn't carry them. What it suggests to me is that they only carry them where they think they might sell them.

And having something on display, but not having any stock (or new product on order) also doesn't surprise me. Many big box stores have HORRIBLE and inefficient systems in place for managing stock. I used to work for one. We'd sell out of our stock of a particular item (even ones that sold great) yet the company wouldn't order us any new stock for months. Kinda defeats the purpose, huh?

I do not consider it a sign of anything important that Best Buy can't/won't stock them at your store.


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

Love my 705.


----------



## dnoyeb (Sep 23, 2007)

Best indication of a new model on the horizon is a rebate/discount on the current model.


----------

